# I'm getting a divorce



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yep that's right. After over two years if being married, my wife has decided to get a divorce. It's such a shame since we had such a nice Christmas together too.
I feel bad for the children since they're so young and probably don't even know what's going on.
For now I have to start looking for somewhere to live, it's not going to be easy either, after all I'm only left with half of everything. (We haven't decided who gets what yet), but still, hopefully I'll still get to see the kids now and again, but for now I need to start looking for houses. And I'll probably not be on here so much as I'll have less time on the computer. Who knows, maybe I won't even have a PC if my wife decides to take it. Maybe I should buy a laptop.


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

thats sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sad!!!! i wanna cry... good bye if i dont see you


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

OMG thats such bad news! Hope things turn out ok for you... And I hope your fish all turn out OK after moving. :sad:  

I have nothing more to say.


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear that man.


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

-big hug- =[ I hope everything gets worked out decently.. Divorces are never nice.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

CM, I'll pray for you!!! Life is tough sometimes. My mother passed away last week. I buried her on new years eve. Chin up, my man. Better days ahead!!!!


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Sorry 'bout that man, you too Ron


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear that cm, I know it can be rough when your splitting up... My cousin just split up with his wife after 4 years, she didn't even tell him, she just left with the divorce papers on the table for him to find after work... he is just a wreck... 
wish you the best man.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

That sucks! Hopefully all will turn out good though, sounds like it's not one of those cuthroat situations.....


So...if u aren't on anymore who inherits your title as "super moderator" ? 

*cough* *Cough*  


Keep head up, u can always come to the US with the kids for vacation now!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. Hope it works out okay


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

im sorry CM.  good luck to you, I hope everything turns out alright.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Jeez thast so upsetting. I hope you get to see your kids a lot b/c every kid need a father figure. From a kids standpoint i kind of know what your going through b/c today my mom told me that she was getting a divorce from my dad 

Hope Eveything turns out alright!!!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Aw sorry man... its gonna be a big thing. May things go well though.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

dude...that REALLY sucks. i suppose youll find a good house and a comp.but itl work out...eventually...can you think of any reasons why she would want it?of course im never gonna get married so i wont have theis problem and i doubt praying isnt going to do anything either. what always makes me feel better is to sit down in front of my tanks,and drink oj until i fall asleep lol


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

AshleytheGreat said:


> today my mom told me that she was getting a divorce from my dad
> 
> Ashley, that's terrible. I'm soooo sorry to hear that. That's possibly the worst news in this thread. I hate to see that happen to young people. Maybe you can still have a relationship with both parents. And remember... it's not your fault. Lot's of times youngsters try to blame themselves.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

the only reason why my parents havent gotten a divorce yet is cause my mom never tells my dad not to do all the stupid things that he does you should have seen the incredibly horrible things he did at the old farmhouse...any woman would divorce him after that crap!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

man, depressing. Hope you get through it ok and find a place to live.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks everyone.
Tha plan is to go to the registery office next week to sort out the papers etc.
I will probably have to cut down on some of my tanks, maybe more than half. So I'll probably leave my fish at work in the display tanks, but they have to be quarentined first in case of disease.
I'm taking my computer with me so I'll still be around from time to time.


----------



## Blueprint (Jan 8, 2006)

Keep your head up, guy. I can only imagine the pain your dealing with. Remember, this can only change the course, you still have to play the game. With or without her.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

just remember 1 thing: your wife is an idiot for divorceing you , and you deserve a lot better.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

solar-ton said:


> just remember 1 thing: your wife is an idiot for divorceing you , and you deserve a lot better.


Even though it may be mostly her fault for wanting a divorce, there is more to it than that, all in all, we're both to blame.
There are a few reasons why we're splitting up. 
One reason is down to me and my work life. I enjoy my job, and sometimes I like to bring my work home with me. Monique my wife didn't much take to the idea of me spending too much time on work and hobby, but I trie to compinsate between the two as much as I can.
She says that I spend more time and money on my fish and aquariums than I do on her and the kids..... put together. That's what she says, but it's bit of an exageration seeing that most of the stock that I bring home with me and deal with are consolidated orders delivered to the store late during the day which doesn't always fit nicely into the store as sometimes there's not much room.
(That's a lesson for us all, don't let fish ruin your life)
I won't go into much detail, but some of the examples whcih my wife can never forgot as being the marriage from hell is when we had some consollidated orders from Singapore, mainly tropical fish, and there was a misprint somewere so I ended up having to take 6 boxes of fish home due to lack of space in the storage tanks at work. (Beleive me, that was a big order that night).
Anyway, in one box we had a few relately large oscars (don't ask me who ordered those, as they never sell). I had a tank with two adult topaz puffers in were me a my wife sleep, it's quite a large tank, and I needed somewere to put the oscers so we put them in there. Anyway, that night when we went to bed, the oscars don't stop splashing about, and because the tank was quite close to the bed and we had no hood on that tank at the time, the bed everyso often got splashed by the fighting oscars. So we didn't sleep much that night. 
That was just one amusing example of one of the reasons why my wife doesn't aprove of me taking my work home that I wanted to share with you, but it gets worse.
One day, we had an order of snapping turtles in. (Quite big ones at that)
We don't usually deal with reptiles but, these were supposed to be aquatic amimals that didn't need specialised reptile equipement. Anyway, the store didn't have room for these 18" monsters, so who has to take them home? You guessed it, Cichlid Man.
It was the summer holiday for the kids so, I take the turtles home and realise that the only thing I could find for them whcih was big enough was the kids paddling pool in the back yard. So I left them in there for a few days and didn't really bother with them that much.
To my horror, when I got home from work one hot evening, who's standing there in the doorway with a vein in her head throbing the size of an earthworm? My wife. She nearly had a heart attack as she let our youngest son Dennis out to play in the garden, and what does he do? He starts splashing in the pond with these snappers. I thought it was like our son went skinny dipping with the tennage mutant hero turltes. But my wife saw it more as going on a snorkling trip with jaws.
She kept on going on about our son was in mortal danger, that's when i had enough of bringng all these oddballs home with me so I let the store deal with it in the end.
The main reason for the divorce is due to my parents which Monique doesn't like that much (or the other way around) who she thinks are continuosly interfering with our home lives, but that's another story.
There's a few reasons why our marriage went a bit up the wall, but hopefully we can sort it all out in the end.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Good Luck Cichlid Man things do work out sometimes!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear that CM, hopefully things will turn out for the best.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

so sorry bout the news - hope it all works out - honestly in the end it always does - just when you're going thru it it never seems like it will ever be good again.  
ive been divorced 12 yrs now and my b/f for about 9 so we most definitely understand and we both offer our comfort and condolences to both you and ron v.
my yahoo is to the left if you ever wanna chat (leave a mssg if im not on.. i login every day)


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

OMG i leave for acouple weeks and something like this happens, i'm sorry to hear about everything and hope everything works out in the end good luck to u


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

hey cm... good news, your not going through this alone, im not trying to high jack your thread, and i dont really want to get into it, but my wife and i just decided to split up too, so cheer up, maybe we can go get fit shaced together one time.


----------



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

Hang in there man, I don't know how old your kids are but my parents got divorced when I was 7 (I'm 21 now) and I think it was better that way. I don't remember much about it since I was younger. My only advice is that if your kids are old enough to understand what's happening that you explain that it's not their fault. The only part I hate about my parents being divorced is that after 14 years they still talk bad about each other to me, like I want to hear it.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. My parents got divorced when I was 5. My mom and dad are still friends though. And still talk occassionaly.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yea, it sucks, right now im at a friends, and she is moving out, (probably cleaning me out) luckily she doesnt like fish, so at least they are safe. but its definatly better this way. and it will be better for you too CM


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

CM, hope everything goes smoothly with your divorce. Hope you 2 turn out to be friends and you see your kids alot. Just don't go missing out of their lives. I know you want but just had to say that.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

wow cm, i hope your having better luck than me, i just got home, and she cleaned me out, i have a bed and a tv... some plates and a HUGE mess to clean, well guess ill go to the furniture store tommorrow, see if i can finance some couches.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> wow cm, i hope your having better luck than me, i just got home, and she cleaned me out, i have a bed and a tv... some plates and a HUGE mess to clean, well guess ill go to the furniture store tommorrow, see if i can finance some couches.


Sorry brov, lifes a bummer sometimes.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yea it sucks, but at least its getting along quickly, i gotta go finance some couches today, get my life back together, good luck to you my friend,


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

...
I get the impression that when westerners get a divorce the wife keeps most of the possesions?


----------



## MHarris9252 (Jan 15, 2006)

Don't worry man, I'm sure it's for the best. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

micstarz said:


> ...
> I get the impression that when westerners get a divorce the wife keeps most of the possesions?


depends on who did wrong, usually the person that did the mistake gets nothing, if they just dont get along they try to split everything in half, we are just taking back what we had when we got together, so she gets her stuff, i get mine, which i had a tv, stereo, some other stuff, a bed and a home, she got everything else.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

ok. 

anyway sorry for you CM, ashley, ron and lvl.

how sad....

... did I miss anyone out.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

cm/ Level D were are you located at?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i am just south of atlanta ga.


----------

